

Ask HN: What's bad about my CV? - Ellipsis753

Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;d really be very happy if I could get some feedback (hopefully negative) about what&#x27;s bad on my CV and could be improved.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ifnotequal.com&#x2F;hacker-news-cv.pdf<p>Any and all advise is very welcome. Thank you.<p>Kind regards,
Shanee Vanstone.
======
AngeloAnolin
Quick Glance: 1\. Too Cluttered. 2\. Information flow is not smooth. For
example, you spoke first about technical skills and on the next paragraph, you
jumped over to administrative skills, then back to technical again on the 3rd
paragraph. 3\. On one of your experiences, you mentioned about being second in
command. Unless this is a military organization, hierarchy does not spell much
of a difference. 4\. Your CV does not provide insight nor complete focus on
what value you could actually bring to the company which would potentially
hire you. 5\. Resume overall lacks appeal which would entice anyone to
continue reading after the first few paragraphs. 6\. You mentioned something
about A Levels. What A Level? Of course I know you are mentioning about your
education, but having completed a course does not completely translate to
being able to deliver value. 7\. Projects - this seems to be a mixture of
spaghetti story telling. Hard to tell whether the story about the project is
still on the same project or is already about another project.

Hope that helps.

~~~
Ellipsis753
Thank you. That does help. I didn't really see that before but looking at it
now that does all make sense.

I'll try to rewrite it with your suggestions in mind and focusing only on C++
or JavaScript (rather than both).

Thanks.

------
zubairq
You need to decide on a role, you can't say either C++ or Javascript. If you
want that then have two seperate CVs, one for javascript and one for C++

~~~
Ellipsis753
You're right. I wasn't sure how necessary that was (and obviously it's extra
time).

But it is needed. I'll rewrite into two CVs.

Thank you.

------
richm44
Without knowing what kind of role you're aiming for this is pretty much
impossible to answer.

~~~
Ellipsis753
Sorry. It's fairly generic.

I'm aiming for something backend(ish). Either C(++) or JavaScript/Node.js/PHP
on the backend (I feel there's not much more I want to learn with CSS).

All I do at the moment is rearrange the order of skills for a job I'm applying
to. Would you're advise be that I should have an independent CV for each type
of job I apply for?

Thank you for replying so quickly.

